# Maryland Hedgehog rescue?



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't know where my other post went… but do you guys know any hedgie rescues in Maryland or adopt to Maryland? As hedgehogs are becoming "fad" pets, many people are not taking time to understand the comment meant for hedgehogs' need. Age, price, color; gender or personality dosent matter. Sorry for the repost, when I go to my other topic, it tells me it dosent exist. 

THANKS!!!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't know of any off the top of my head.
There's only one good breeder down here that I know of, and I don't know of many shops that sell them, soo they'd be hard to come by.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Here are the Hedgehog Welfare Society rescues in Maryland.

Dani Quill
La Plata MD
(240) 346-7738
[email protected]

Sheila Dempsey
Murfi Jackson
Tru Chance Hedgehog Rescue & Rehab
(301) 638-4360 (H)
(240) 346-7443 (C-Sheila)
(240) 346-7376 (C-Murfi)
[email protected]


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Nancy!! I will look into these people. Now I'm one step to getting a hedgie!!


----------

